# Anybody use Petspectation?



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I was browsing around pet food sites and I found this: http://www.petspectation.com

I'm suspicious. But then again if they buy enough pet food maybe they really can offer those kinds of prices. Or it's like insurance and they count on most people not using it often enough to get their money's worth. Anyway, I have a lot of cats and this might actually be a good thing for me. . .IF it's not a scam. There aren't any reviews I can find, only a few random forum posts (all pretty much like this one, lol). Any opinions, experiences, etc.?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The math doesn't work out at all unless they have a high number of people with small dogs ordering minimal food, which would be pretty stupid on the part of the consumer in that case.


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

That's got to be a scam. They claim to be selling Orijen and Acana. Based on their Wholesale Plan you could order 9-12 large bags (25-28 lb) per month (depending on shipping time) for $48/month. That wouldn't even cover shipping costs.

In addition, Acana & Orijen have minimum pricing requirements (as do many other brands). All online and brick & mortar stores have to meet those requirements or they can refuse to sell it to you if you violate it.


----------



## Mitzijess (Jul 26, 2016)

I have researched this extensively, and although it is not an out and out scam, it is not what it purports to be. They use scheduling to limit the number of deliveries you can get, and will not guarantee delivery within 7-10 business days. I have spoken at length with the owner, and have a long email trail, trying to get him to commit to his stated ordering and delivery regimen, but he will not guarantee. I personally will not use this, although if they could stick to their claims it would halve my current food bill! Hope this helps.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Sounds to me like someone has cornered a position of buying surplus, perhaps almost out of date, food at rock bottom prices and shipping it on to customers who are willing to put up with erratic delivery schedules and 'returns' if they get a low price. If you have a cool storage location and are happy stockpiling a few bags, I'd guess this is a good deal. If you buy a new bag when you're near empty, not the way to go.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I actually already signed up, like a dope, lol. I figured that if it was a scam I could dispute it with my credit card company. If I get 2 bags/cases (turns out they have canned food too) a month (and I signed up for the 2-bags/cases-at-a-time plan) I'll get my money's worth. Hopefully I can get a little more than that out of them. 

Anyway I've gotten one order so far. It came from Amazon (?) and the bags were not short-dated (April 2017). It was "back ordered" and took a while to be shipped. The next order has been showing "in progress" for a week and a half now, and the expected delivery date is tomorrow. I doubt it, unless they already shipped and didn't say so. So they obviously aren't good at consistent delivery. I sent them a semi-cranky email yesterday and they haven't answered yet. . .which is sort of funny because every other email I've sent has been answered within 15 minutes. Maybe they're fighting over whose turn it is to answer the cranky ones . 

At this point I wouldn't recommend them. But I don't feel cheated either. . .yet. But if I don't get at least one shipment a month I'll be disgruntled.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, bad: I signed up on June 19th and only got 2 orders (of 2 bags each) between then and now. And now they have gone out of business :/. 

But good (very good!): they fully refunded my money. I wouldn't have minded if they subtracted the fair market value of the food I did receive but it was a full refund. 

I really wonder what grand plan they had to begin with, how they thought it would be profitable. I suppose if they found a supplier willing to sell to them at bulk rates they could maybe have made it work.


----------

